# The New Testament in the Marketplace



## Romans830 (Apr 1, 2021)

James Snapp Jr has done a lot of good work in the field of NT TC but sadly he is dismissed by many because he doesn't have "Dr." in front of his name. 
Below is an excerpt from one of his blogs based on his course on NT TC that you can watch on youtube. I also attached the full transcript to the video which he kindly sent me. Hoping those looking for honest answers from the other side will be helped.

"It is simply not true that the verses and phrases that are supported by the Byzantine Text typically only appear in late medieval manuscripts. Claims that promote the idea that the KJV’s readings typically originate in the 1100s or later should be regarded as _propaganda_.
In addition, it should be pointed out that when marketers of the NIV refer to the high number of Greek New Testament manuscripts as an “embarrassment of riches,” they are strangely celebrating the abundance of evidence _against_ the text that they promote, since the vast majority of Greek manuscripts support the readings that are not in the text of English versions such as the NIV, the ESV, the NLT and the NET. _"






The Text of the Gospels







www.thetextofthegospels.com




_
Lecture 22 - Introduction to New Testament Textual Criticism - The NT in the Marketplace​




Thanks


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 1, 2021)



Reactions: Love 1 | Funny 2


----------

